# What is YILI Kung fu



## nbcdecon (Jun 15, 2002)

YILI kung fu  I would like to know more on the subject of what your style is comprised of, and the workings of the IMA in this old system.    Sifu you can thank me latter for this one!


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 16, 2002)

someone already did this thread, here it is:

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1976


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 17, 2002)

For answers to these and other Yili oriented questions, you could go here:  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/yilichuan/

However, in a Reader's Digest version...

Yili is a composite system built upon a foundation of Baixingquan, Xingyiquan, Taijiquan and Baguazhang.  What makes Yili different or unique in the martial arts world?  That in including those arts, it goes beyond them.  The footwork and strategic methods of Yili are its hallmark.  These methods of movement, coupled with body actions that specifically focus on the conscious generation of power through coordinated movements, produce tremendous power.  An aggressive but simple qigong program helps to reinforce the training on many levels.

With all of these components present, the end result is quite impressive.  

Yili _is_ rather forms heavy, having 16+ hand forms and 4+ weapons forms, but these are considered the "library" of Yili.  It is standard Yili doctrine that forms are intended to be reference texts, schoolbooks for the continued study of the application of martial technique through proper timing, distance and spatial relationships.  By frequent, in depth review and study of forms, ongoing instruction in these categories is advanced.

In an attempt to keep pace with the modern world, empty handed and armed defenses are taught and studied against common weapons (stick, knife, machete/sword, etc.) and uncommon weapons (guns).  For military personnel (since I am a soldier, and teach soldiers primarily), applications are studied as they would apply to a modern soldier encumbered by typical military gear (LBEs, boots, etc.).  Training in the _use_ of firearms, however, is _not_ taught - students are free to pursue that area of their training on their own.

Yili has a strong non-physical aspect as well, seeking to carry over the lessons learned through rigorous physical combative training into the non-physical experiences of the student.  How does a wristlock-strike-throw combination lend itself as a metaphor for being late to work and being confronted by the boss about it?  How is being stuck in a traffic jam similar to playing Push Hands?  Et cetera.

Again, more information can be obtained at: http://www.cyberkwoon.com/html/article.php?sid=184 or: http://www.cyberkwoon.com/html/article.php?sid=195 , and the headmaster of the system as well as most of the students and senior instructors can be reached at: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/yilichuan/

Happy Training!

:samurai:  :tank:


----------

